# worldmark on the blvd. location ?



## bogforce (Jan 16, 2006)

is this resort on the strip. i can't tell by the reviews.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 16, 2006)

If you are talking about the WorldMark in Las Vegas on Las Vegas Blvd, the answer is NO.  It is on Las Vegas Blvd, but is perhaps four miles or so south of The Strip.  They run a shuttle, but for convenience sake I'd rent a car.

Fern


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 17, 2006)

*Stayed almost next door to Worldmark*

We rented at the Grandview last year, and the Worldmark was very close to that.  The Worldmark looked very nice, and you might enjoy staying there if you don't mind taking a shuttle or renting a car to get to the strip.


----------



## bogforce (Jan 17, 2006)

which rci resorts are on the strip or at least very close to it?


----------



## swift (Jan 18, 2006)

If you become a member of TUG you can read the reviews of the timeshares in the area of your interest.


----------



## bogforce (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks swift. i am a member. some to the reviews aren't clear as to the location.


----------



## RichM (Jan 18, 2006)

Here: 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=li&sa...l=36.078656,-115.160236&spn=0.103776,0.139046

Triangle at the bottom is WorldMark Las Vegas
Square near the top is Caesar's Palace (middle of the strip sort of).

Distance: 5.8mi

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 18, 2006)

*RCI list*

RCI has a list of Vegas timeshares on their website.  Jockey Club is on the strip and is RCI.  Polo Towers is on the strip but not RCI, they are Interval.

Other timeshares (that may or may not be RCI) that are on or just about on the strip are Fairfield Grand Desert, Marriott Grand Chateau, HGVC on the Strip, HGVC Flamingo Hilton.  There are others, but they don't come to mind right now.  Perhaps the more seasoned Vegas folks can weigh in.

Ones that come to mind that are a few miles from the strip are Club de Soleil, Cliffs at Peace Canyon, Worldmark, Grandview Las Vegas, and Tahiti Village.

It really comes down to how close to the strip you want to be, and what kind of accommodations you would like.  I think the new Marriott Grand Chateau offers absolutely beautiful units, and it's right next to/behind the Aladdin with strip views.  Of course, the price is a tad higher than your older resorts such as Jockey Club and Polo Towers.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 18, 2006)

bogforce said:
			
		

> i am a member


Click on 'User CP' on the left on the blue bar above; click 'Edit Profile' on the left; scroll down to the bottom of the page and type in the four-letter password you were given when you joined TUG; click 'save'; log off the bbs; log back on and it should show you to be a member and not a guest.


----------

